

Show HN: Help refugees by providing used laptops and iPads - justkd
http://www.codedoor.org

======
vijayr
I've a used laptop that I can pass along, how do I do it? There is nothing in
the FAQs page, am I missing something?

~~~
justkd
Thank you so much! We will add the FAQs asap. We can either pick it up
(depending on where you live) or you can send it to our non-profits address.
Please send me an e-mail to: karan@codedoor.org

------
justkd
To all those who contacted us: Thank you so much for getting back to us! We
are overwhelmed! We promise to get back to you asap.

------
dewey
Unfortunately the site is completely broken and unusable on mobile (iOS).

~~~
justkd
Thanks for pointing out. We are working on that.

